# Lionfish Round-up & Spearfising Tournament



## Candy

Emerald Coast Reef Association Inc.
We are a 501c3 Non-profit dedicated to improving the fishery by providing habitat. Our goal is to build a healthy and sustainable fishery. 


*Lionfish Round-up & Spearfishing Tournament*

When: July 14th

Where: Harbor Walk Marina Destin Florida

For more information visit www.ecreef.org


----------



## Candy

*Lionfish Workshop Map*

Everyone is invited to attend the FREE Lionfish Workshop! 


We are going to have some nice Door Prizes.


The workshop is Friday July 6th 6:00 pm at Northwest Florida State College in Niceville.


You do not have to be registered in the tournament to attend! 

It's FREE!


www.ecreef.org


----------



## Candy

*Still time to Register!*

The Emerald Coast Reef Association would like to express our gratitude to Scott Bartel for his FANTASTIC presentation at our Lionfish Workshop last night!

There is still time to register for the Lionfish Round-up in Destin July 14th. 

1st Place ~ $400.00
2nd Place ~ $300.00
3rd Place ~ $200.00

Everybody that brings a lionfish has a chance to win, even if you don't place!

For those who don't place, ECRA will pay everyone that brings in a lionfish $10.00 for their first fish until everyone gets paid for their first fish, then...we will continue by paying everyone $10.00 for thier 2nd fish and, we will continue this until we have paid out $1,000.00!

Plus: We have some FANTASTIC door prizes so even if you don't bring in a fish, you still have a chance to win! 

You can pay your $30.00 registration fee online and skip the $5.00 late penalty if you pay no later than 10:00 am Friday via paypal. Go to www.ecreef.org and follow the pmt link. 

You will need to fill out a registration form and bring it to the Captains Meeting Friday at 6:00 pm at Harbor Walk Marina in Destin. Registration form is attached to this message.

While supplies last, we will give everyone who registers an instant heat pack that you can use, if you get stung. It will deactivate the venom.

ECRA has a limited number of puncture resistant gloves that you can get (at cost) for a donation of $30.00. These are HexArmor Gloves that are very popular for lionfish hunting in the Florida Keys. 

Please e-mail me if you have any questions: [email protected]

I also attached the ECRA "Kill the Lionfish" Brochure. ~ According to Scott Bartel, who has been stung multiple times, the sting wasn't as bad as a bee sting! We don't want anyone to get stung and we can't possibly know how your body might react so, for safety's sake, there are worst case scenerio's listed in the brochure but, I have never heard of anyone that has suffered anything worse than what you might expect from a bug sting. Still, it's best to not get stung! Knowing which fins are venomous will help you avoid getting stung.

Ooops, the files are too big for this forum. e-mail me and I'll send them to you. Sorry!


----------



## no woryz

Good job Scott....... every one killed helps.....


----------



## Foulhook

Did you ever get a decision from the Board about kayakers entering the redfish division?

Tom


----------



## Firefishvideo

Here is the video I created for the lionfish presentation.


----------



## Candy

Scott gave an amazing presentation! We really appreciated him giving so generously of his time to provide education to our community.

We also thank him for killing so many lionfish off the coast of Pensacola since the lionfish eggs travel in the gulfstream towards Destin!

A Million Thanks Scott!


----------

